# Assistance required with facial terminology



## Bilston Blue (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi there

I'm looking for some assistance with terminology, either technical (i.e., medical) or casual terms for the area above and to the side of the mouth which, in the examples provided below, form a downward line which contrasts greatly against surgically enhanced lips, i.e., those which have been upturned at their edges.


 

Any help is appreciated.

Many thanks

BB


----------



## Cran (Oct 7, 2013)

> NASOLABIAL FURROW - A place where a line or wrinkle may appear which begins adjacent to the  nostril wings and runs down and outwards beyond the lip corners. In some  people it is permanently etched in the face


-*Facial Features Terminology*

Also known as nasolabial folds. Definition of the folds tends to increase with aging or weathering of the skin. 

One common term for them is "laugh lines", although this term is also used for the wrinkles that radiate from the eyes to the temples.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 7, 2013)

Gee thanks, Cran.

I googled and wiki-ed but didn't find anything like this. I expected an answer involving the maxillo/maxillae, but I've never heard of these terms you've quoted here.

I toyed with "laugh lines" but they're way too non-specific. So, thanks again.

:salut:


----------



## Cran (Oct 7, 2013)

You're welcome, Blue. 

_(There's a reason why my business registration certificate says "Research Writer" ... one day, I'll figure out what that reason is.)_


----------

